# Any revolver lock problems?



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

It's 80 degrees here!!
carrying the 85 UL again. One of my favs for size/ weight in pocket.
ANY reported issues with the hammer lock set-up. This lock seems less complicated than the S&W type, but any reported self engaging??


----------

